# Budget Bodybuilding: How to do it.



## exerciseordie (Jun 3, 2014)

â&#128;&#139;Fat Rich Man Vs. Poor Jacked Guy​
Alright guys, I am wanting to hear food choices you all make when you are trying to conserve money for any reason. When that time hits I keep my food choices simple. Eggs, chicken, rice, and things like that. So lets hear from you guys.  Feel free to throw in food choices you make when you are treating yourself as well, maybe something not so cheap (sushi for me). Lets hear the ideas!


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 4, 2014)

Chicken, Turkey Breasts (real breasts, not from the deli section). I also buy some packets of Uncle Bens Brown Rice (Non flavored) and broccoli and green beans. If I am treating myself I get a few bundles of fresh green asparagus. That stuff can get expensive so that's why its a treat. I also find specials on cottage cheese. I prefer Deans Fat Free. I also always pick up some red apples. I enjoy having one after my workouts to get some needed Low G1 carbs. If I am treating myself I get wild caught Atlantic Salmon. Sweet Potatoes I love and always keep in the fridge. Celery with some good organic peanut butter also and Oats to have in the morning with my eggs. I like having Greek Yogurt (Plain) in my fridge also. If I eat steak its Eye of the round or good quality lean Sirloin. I also love to go to GNC and pick up Quest Bars to eat here and there to fill my macros. Sushi is great too! But I only have that once in a while and I like the Sushami!


----------



## Gorm (Jun 7, 2014)

My cheap Protein sources:

Canned Tuna! I throw it in my scrambled eggs, add cheese.
Liver! Few people like this stuff so it's cheap as hell. 25 grams of Protein per slice. Also packed with vitamins and minerals.
Bulk eggs. Everywhere has those 5 dozen packages. Seriously one of the most nutritious foods out there, don't know why everyone ain't eatin at least a half dozen a day.
Fatty ground beef. Throw the 80/20 stuff on the grill to burn off the excess fat. If you're goin Keto like I am, you just don't give a shit about the fat anyway.
Flaxseed Meal (and eggs again, seriously, you can do a lot of shit with eggs). Not a significant source of protein but you can mix it with eggs to make 'bread', pancakes, & other baked shit. Loaded with fiber so whatever you do it's very filling.

Also, I shop at Winco, best place I've found to do my shopping. If you have any Carniceria's in your area, those are great too.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 8, 2014)

Loving the ideas! Keep them coming


----------



## Ryano (Jul 9, 2014)

Great ideas. Love these type of posts


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 9, 2014)

Grits are my new tasty carb.  Bulk oats are cheap as hell.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jul 9, 2014)

I think the best thing anyone can do is look at the cheapest foods that cover the most macros .. Carbs are pretty cheap no matter what so let's look at protein/fat.

That brings us to chicken thighs and eggs. Both are cheap alone and both get even cheaper the more you buy. Also as I stated before you are not simply getting protein from these foods you are getting fats also which is a money saving bonus when you're taking your entire diet/ daily macro goals into consideration.

Evan Centaponi did a "big on a budget" YouTube series that was pretty cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 16, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> I think the best thing anyone can do is look at the cheapest foods that cover the most macros .. Carbs are pretty cheap no matter what so let's look at protein/fat.
> 
> That brings us to chicken thighs and eggs. Both are cheap alone and both get even cheaper the more you buy. Also as I stated before you are not simply getting protein from these foods you are getting fats also which is a money saving bonus when you're taking your entire diet/ daily macro goals into consideration.
> 
> ...



Yup "big on a budget" is a good video.


----------



## 4k13774 (Aug 1, 2015)

"rip on budget" anyone? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sam's Club.  Tuna fish, chicken, egg whites and eggs.  Big as bag of sweet potatoes for like 8$.


----------

